# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Profile picture has vanished from your Facebook page

## Big Mac

The Facebook page for The Cartographer's Guild used to have a profile picture on it, but the picture has gone. (The same thing happed to a couple of groups I run a while back.)

Somebody that has admin rights to your group needs to log in, find the correct image and re-add the picture. (Or they could upload a new picture.)

----------


## Robbie

Good call, thanks!  Fixed.

----------

